# 2 NYPD Detectives Die in Line of Duty



## 57ragus

I haven't seen/read anything in the news yet, but my roommate from college is NYPD and called me early this morning saying two NYPD detectives were shot and killed while trying to apprehend a suspect for Domestic A&amp;B.

My thoughts are with their families........

Posted Sat September 11, 2004 9:58 am:

Found an article:

September 11, 2004 -- Two veteran city detectives were murdered last night during a wild shootout that erupted in Brooklyn after stopping a man they wanted to question for a domestic dispute, authorities said. 
The drama unfolded when the two cops - whose names were not released - working in the 67th Precinct Detective Squad in East Flatbush got a tip that a man they had been looking for was near East 49th Street and Tilden Avenue, police sources said. 
The plainclothes officers had their badges out when they confronted the suspect, Marlon Legere, 29, around 8:20 p.m. 
The domestic violence incident stemmed from an encounter on Thursday night, when Legere allegedly menaced his sister. Sources said Legere's mother is the one who told cops where he could be found. 
What happened next was not immediately apparent, but the end result was tragically clear: both officers were gunned down and a massive manhunt followed. 
It was initially believed that the wanted man rushed one of the detectives and opened fire, according to sources. It was not clear where or how many times the officers were shot. 
Legere, who lives near the murder scene, may have been struck by return fire during the chaos and then carjacked a minivan moments later and sped off, the sources said.

"Call an ambulance! Call an ambulance!" arriving cops frantically yelled when they saw two fellow officers lying wounded on the street, said James Aaron, 13, who ran out of his nearby Linden Boulevard apartment after hearing about seven gunshots. 
A police escort rushed the ambulance carrying the officers to Kings County Hospital, just blocks away. 
One cop died after arriving at the hospital. The other succumbed to his injuries shortly thereafter. 
One of the veteran officers, 43, had served 22 years as a cop, including at least 17 years in the 67th Precinct. The other was a 39-year-old man who spent five of his 15 years on the job in that precinct. 
Within minutes of the shooting, a swarm of Emergency Service Unit cops and K-9 units swarmed into the area and launched a manhunt for Legere. 
Police choppers hovered over the area, flooding the streets with light, while residents were told to stay in their homes so cops could check each house for the killer. 
An abandoned car with bloodstains inside it was found just behind Kings County Hospital, and Legere was nabbed close to that spot just moments later, police sources said. 
The career criminal - with nine arrests since 1992 - was finally nabbed at a Brooklyn Avenue building where sources said he fell in front of a third-floor apartment. 
A resident called 911 to report the collapsed man in front of his door. 
A gun belonging to one of the fallen detectives was found behind the Brooklyn Avenue building, but it was not clear whether Legere fired that gun or snatched it after the shooting. 
Legere's lengthy criminal record includes prison terms for attempted assault, attempted drug sale and first-degree sexual abuse. 
His last jail stint was a 15-day stretch in mid-July. He was convicted on a harassment charge. 
As the search for the killer was going on, Police Commissioner Ray Kelly raced to the hospital to pay his respects to the officers and their families - as did Mayor Bloomberg and scores of city cops. 
The horrific crime came just hours before the city was set to honor the 23 members of the NYPD who died while trying to rescue people during the Sept. 11 terror attacks. 
Three police officers have died in the line of duty since those nearly two dozen officers were killed at the World Trade Center three years ago. 
In February 2003, Detectives Rodney Andrews, 34, and James Nemorin,36, were gunned down in an execution slaying in Staten Island, when a drug buy-and-bust operation went horribly wrong. 
The last officer to be killed in the line of duty was Sgt. Keith Ferguson, 38, an ESU cop who suffered a massive heart attack on a SoHo sidewalk last January.


----------

